# Thyroid Uptake Scan



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, I am 28yrs old and i was recently diagnosed with a multinodular Goiter and Hashimoto on 8/25/10. This was after I had an ultrasound and blood test done through my PCP. She referred me to an Endocrinologist and that is where I was diagnosed. My Endo said she wanted to take some more blood tests and I am scheduled to take an Thyroid Uptake and Scan tomorrow because a few of my nodules are on the larger size between 2.5-3cmThe only thing I know from my blood test is that she said my TSH was 1.0, I really did not know what questions to ask so I dont have any more information from my visit:sad0049: I wanted to know what should I expect during this exam and what are the next steps?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nicole0310 said:


> Hi, I am 28yrs old and i was recently diagnosed with a multinodular Goiter and Hashimoto on 8/25/10. This was after I had an ultrasound and blood test done through my PCP. She referred me to an Endocrinologist and that is where I was diagnosed. My Endo said she wanted to take some more blood tests and I am scheduled to take an Thyroid Uptake and Scan tomorrow because a few of my nodules are on the larger size between 2.5-3cmThe only thing I know from my blood test is that she said my TSH was 1.0, I really did not know what questions to ask so I dont have any more information from my visit:sad0049: I wanted to know what should I expect during this exam and what are the next steps?


Hi there Nicole. Welcome. I am impressed that she immediately ordered the RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.) You've got someone that is on top of the game here.

She probably wants to do some antibodies' tests.

These are some of the "usual" related to thyroid and there is a link to look them up.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

Also, radioactive uptake scan (RAIU); sonograms have limitations.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

How are you feeling? Are you symptomatic?


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome thanks so much Andros for your reply and helpful link. The three major symptoms i have are fatigue, feeling like i have something stuck in my throat when lying down which sometimes makes it difficult to breathe. i also have experienced some hairloss around the central region of my hair. i am anemic(Thylossemia) so i am not sure if the cold sensitivity is from that or the hashi. I am glad to hear my Dr. seems to be on top of everything. You were right my lab sheet says she wants to test Antithroglobulin, tsh+free t4, thryoid peroxidase (tpo) and i will ger those done next wk. I need to get a copy of my labs and ultrasound that my pcp did in july


----------

